# FS: 36" Nova extreme HOx2 bulb light fixture



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Current USA - 36" Nova Extreme 2x39 watt t5 HO fixture comes with legs and lots of spare bulbs, new ballast just installed so it's in perfect working order $50 OBO
http://www.current-usa.com/lighting/nova-extreme-2x


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

bumpty bump..............


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

bump up.....................


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

one heck of a deal on a bio cube!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

ttt............................


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

I am trying to convince Albert to buy this to try his hand at salty with...


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Bio Cube is sold ttt for the filter..................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Sunday bump.....................


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Laurie, Do you know how many gallons is rated for off hand? Lookin For a filter for my 125 might be interested


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

2000 ltr/hr
528.3441 gallon/hr 
says that on the tag John.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Laurie, Do you know how many gallons is rated for off hand? Lookin For a filter for my 125 might be interested


Hey John
2000LPH or 500GPH is what it rated for, should do the job.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol thanks Dave...I seen that indo.....was wondering what size tank it was rated for. Looked it up and found out its rated for tanks up to 800L/211gal


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Light added ttt.................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Mothers day bump............................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

bump....................


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The Guy said:


> Mothers day bump............................


Missed that ! Should have bought that for my wife  Great Deal


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

No kidding. Great price.


----------

